# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Сборка шариковых ручек

## valho

*хттп://www.cancelar.biz/*
Довольно старо, но увидел впервые что на самом деле есть такое,
как обычно, что бы получить работу, нужно сначала кому то заплатить -




> В связи с увеличением количества продукции мы ищем новых сотрудников для надомной работы по сборке шариковых ручек…


На этом же сайте написано -




> Очередные мошенники скопировали дизайн нашего старого сайта хттп://www.ranadom.110mb.com/ , в текст добавили свое и свои реквизиты. До того обнаглели, что даже пишут, что они из Владимира.


Мну плакал 
p.s. второй сайт пишет так же на другой сайт хттп://kancelar.sk6.ru/kancelar/index.htm что они мошенники... жесть

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Старое кидалово.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

действительно жесть)))

а точильщики карандашей не требуются?? я бы с радостью)))

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> а точильщики карандашей не требуются?? я бы с радостью)))


Легко  :Smiley:  Только сначала внесите залог за товар и за доставку, а еще за обучение этому сложному процессу, за сертификацию и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ну что сказать... посмеялся, хотя закрывать нужно оба сайта, так как явный лохотрон.

----------


## valho

Ну и напоследок ещё один смертельный номер - *хттп://tea.imess.net/*
вроде уже где то публиковал, но ещё раз не помешает:




> Вакансии резчик чайных этикеток   -   более 20 000 руб./мес.





> Пересылка рабочего материала, готовой продукции, а также оплата труда производится по почте. С Вашей стороны почтовых расходов не будет, т.к. они будут Вам компенсированы при выплате заработной платы. Готовые этикетки Вы будете отправлять в наш адрес бандеролью.
> Так удобнее и никаких транспортных расходов.


На ихнем форуме все комменты и отзывы пишет один человек - Админ, вобщем детский сад...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

http://heritageru.forum24.ru/?1-6-0-...0-0-1231828919

нет слов)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Что сказать ... тото я смотрю цены на ручки упали ... судя по всему все кинулись их собирать  :lol:

----------


## valho

> http://heritageru.forum24.ru/?1-6-0-...0-0-1231828919
> 
> нет слов)


по ссылкам рекламным не ходите яндекс-директ, там ещё хуже кидаловы

----------


## Hanson

"канцеляр" лучше у него ручки из 4 деталей, а у ранадома из 5 а платят одинаково

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ба ... да средь нас настоящие профи есть

----------


## Hanson

это у них на сайтах написано )))

----------


## valho

Ещё попался, семь деталей это круто. Кто больше?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

"Вакансии резчик чайных этикеток - более 20 000 руб./мес." к стати смех смехом жулики жуликами, но у меня один знакомый в одной из местных досок объявлений натолкнулся на подобное... он работает резчиком в одной из типографий. И реально подхалтурил. Товарищи в этом плане оказались не жуликами... зато жуликами в области подделки известных брендов... так как ну не произрастает в Новосибирске чай и не фасуют его у нас... Но это уже дело правоохранительных органов...

----------


## valho

Ну у меня две знакомые тоже тексты набирают на компе, только с них денег сначало заплатить не требовали да и получают они примерно 50 у.е. Тока они поработали один месяц и забросили, фирма эта прям под боком у меня возле дома находится, даже сайт есть, если вспомню отпишу

----------


## valho

rabotanadom.ru



> 1) Работа по изготовлению безвредных фармацевтических полуфабрикатов. Работа осуществляется в домашних условиях, без применения какого-либо специального оборудования с помощью повседневных подручных средств. Оплата сдельная, до 700 $ США за 100 грамм полуфабриката. Высылается вся необходимая информация для начала работы.
> 2) Ручная фасовка семян по местожительству. Стабильный высокий доход. Высылаем подробную методику для начала работы.
> 3) Надомная работа от ООО "ЛАМБЕРТ" по сборке шариковых ручек. В связи с постоянным увеличением количества продукции фирме требуются новые сотрудники. Достаточно уделять 3-4 часа в день. Заработная плата сдельная - в среднем 10000-15000 рублей в месяц и выше, в зависимости от Вашей активности.


и т.д. там ещё много напридумано.

Сайт сделан на бесплатном шаблоне предоставляемый webpromote.ru или okis.ru, не знаю как там правильнее
http://okis.ru/shablons/6/big.jpg

----------


## Wiper76

"спасение" от такого рода лохотрона - Firefox + WOT.
А IE8 помалкивает...

----------


## pig

Самый главный файрвол - в голове. Если он с дырой - никакой WOT не поможет.

----------


## valho

> "спасение" от такого рода лохотрона - Firefox + WOT.
> А IE8 помалкивает...


Мне в воте на 100 процентных лохотронах ставят минусы и пытаются выставить его на зелёный, правда всё равно ничего не получается например iq-check.ru

----------


## valho

Меня сегодня вот это всего удивило - 
deti-mira.ru



> Международный благотворительный Фонд "Дети Мира"


Сайт отмечен как порно-сайт и как спамер (Low reliability)

Но на этот сайт я попал через баннер, который не меняется и не имеет отношения к гуглу и яндексу, одной непонятной инвестиционной компашки, причём сайт очень ужасно сделан и я туда для проверки положил пару золотых но на следующий день уже понял что они пропадут, но пока подождём конца.
Причём сайт состоит в сообществе вебмани, мне сомневаться не резон в них, так как кроме проплаты одной игрушки больше ничё там не делаю и то раз в 2 месяца, имеет аттестат продавца, BL100 и TL или как там правильнее, около 70-170 лень смотреть. Через некоторое время скажу что из этого выйдет поточнее. Но намёк наверно поняли

----------


## valho

artikyldisk.at.ua/index/0-4



> Требуются сотрудники для упаковки DVD дисков на дому !!!
> Условия работы: курьер привозит вам DVD диски в коробке, первая партия : 500 - 3000 шт., далее все будет зависеть только от вас. Ваша задача: за неделю упаковать (вложить полиграфию и сам диск) определенное количество DVD дисков. Через неделю к вам приезжает курьер !!! 
> Если Вы готовы сотрудничать с нами, Вы должны отправить за выбранную Вами партию дисков определенную суму (цена доставки), посредством электронной платежной системы Webmoney !!!


и т.д.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

moscow-industries.narod.ru




> OOO "Moscow-Industries" ВАС ПРИВЕТСТВУЕТ КОМПАНИЯ OOO "Moscow-Industries" НАШЕЙ КОМПАНИИ ТРЕБУЮТСЯ СОТРУДНИКИ ДЛЯ СБОРКИ ФОНАРИКОВ И РУЧЕК НА ДОМУ. (ДОСТАВКА ТОЛЬКО ПО МОСКВЕ И МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ)





> Условия работы:
> Курьер привозит вам фонарики или ручки в разобранном виде ,(так же он Вам в первую доставку,привезет договор где будет вся ваша заполненная информация и наши реквизиты)





> Вы должны будите заполнить договор и прислать нам в отдел кадров.
> Затем оплатить работу курьера.

----------


## valho

Очередной "бизнесмен"



> Мы предлагаем работу с достойной зарплатой. Суть работы заключается в поиске информации и материала(файлы или сборки файлов).
> 
> Время для работы Вы можете выбрать сами. Полный рабочий день, частичная занятость или кратковременные заработки...





> Это работа для всех – от предпринимателей до домохозяек, от студентов до пенсионеров, для простых пользователей Интернет. Не выходя из дома. Научим, подскажем, обеспечим всем необходимым. Наличие компьютера, Интернет обязательно (скорость интернета не ниже 128кб/с). Самостоятельность и настойчивость приветствуются.
> 
> Для того чтобы начать работать нужно выполнить следующие шаги:
> 
> 1. Скачать регистрационнцю анкету, заполнить ее, после отправить на [email protected]


 


> 2. Перечислить 250р на кошелек ВебМани(R248994063467) или ЯндексДеньги(41001372453770) - этот взнос необходим за тот материал и информацию, которую мы Вам предоставим для Вашей дальнейшей работы, а также вкачестве гаранта того, что Вы будете работать.
> 
> 3. Во время оплаты указать в примечании: ИМЯ, НИК, ЭЛЕКТРОННУЮ ПОЧТУ
> 
> 4. Скачать весь информационный пакет со своей почты, который мы Вам пошлем после платежа
> 
> 5. Отнестись с полной серъезностью к материалу и информации для работы, так как мы тратим на Вас свои силы, время и средства!

----------


## valho

Уже думал что такого "недоразумения" больше не попадётся
parke-r.narod.ru



> Ручки Parker !!!
> 
> На рубеже веков PARKER принимает новый восхитительный вид, олицетворенный в новом логотипе. В новую коллекцию ручек Parker входят три основных ряда: PARKER REFLEX, PARKER INFLECTION и PARKER ELLIPSE.





> Условия работы !!!
> 
> Ручка состоит из 5 деталей. Необходимо собрать их. Собрав минимальную партию (10 000 ручек), вы получите 6250 руб.(1250 грн.)
> Работая по 4 часа в день, за неделю можно собрать 10 000 ручек.
> А ведь можно работать и больше!
> 
> Начало работы
> Курьер привозит комплектующие ручек в коробке !!!
> 
> ...

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> Условия работы !!!


Уж очень истерично выглядит :Huh:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Не кривой у них расчет надо сказать  :lol:  6 секунд на ручку.

----------


## valho

1ru4ka.ru



> Наша компания занимается разработкой канцелярских товаров на протяжении трёх лет, Специализируемся, в основном, на шариковых ручках. Мы производим детали для ручек, которые рассылаем нашим работникам для дальнейшей сборки.
> 
> В связи с постоянным увеличением количества продукции мы постоянно ищем новых сотрудников для надомной работы по сборке шариковых ручек.





> 1. Вы заказываете 10 000 ручек. Для этого необходимо отправить нам 500 рублей - стоимость деталей (которую мы Вам вернем). Отправить деньги можно посредством электронной платежной систем Яндекс.Деньги, на счет 41001448629957
> 2. Мы отсылаем на ваш адрес посылку с деталями для сборки ручек. Посылка представляет собой 2 коробки размерами 60х40х60 и весом по 5 кг каждая. Коробки сверху оборудуются деревянными ручками, что позволяет их очень удобно переносить.
> 
> 3. Вы занимаетесь сборкой ручек. Поскольку эта работа "со свободным графиком" Вы сами выбираете режим работы. В каждую коробку вкладывается подробная инструкция по сборке, поэтому проблем возникнуть не должно.
> 
> Закончив сборку, укладываете ручки в коробки и отправляете нам по адресу, указанному на посылке. Сообщаете нам, что посылка была отправлена. В случае, если была договоренность об отправке не по почте, вам необходимо связаться с нами и согласовать детали.
> 
> Возможно, Вам придется заплатить за отправку посылки в наш адрес. Эту сумму мы возмещаем Вам при выплате заработанных денег. Сохраняйте квитанцию об оплате почтовых услуг.

----------


## strat

а ручки то хоть присылают  :Smiley: ))

----------


## valho

> а ручки то хоть присылают ))


Не присылают  :Smiley:

----------

